# Hi From NY



## RichardBongIII (Dec 8, 2021)

Hi From NY

Looking for a snow blower for my driveway.


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

Hi Richard,
Welcome to Plowsite.
I've had good luck with Cub Cadet,Simplicity, Troybuilt, and Craftsman.
Chose a brand that has a good dealer in your area.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Hi Mr. Bong. Try Home Depot. I've heard they have the best stuff.

Oh, and welcome to the site.


----------



## RichardBongIII (Dec 8, 2021)

I don't know about the best stuff--but the warranty is pretty good I hear. I am more of a Mr. Magoo and not Fix it Fox.


----------



## RichardBongIII (Dec 8, 2021)

jonniesmooth said:


> Hi Richard,
> Welcome to Plowsite.
> I've had good luck with Cub Cadet,Simplicity, Troybuilt, and Craftsman.
> Chose a brand that has a good dealer in your area.


I will look into those. But where I live we have more big box stores than smaller dealers for these things. Any advice on those units?


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

RichardBongIII said:


> I will look into those. But where I live we have more big box stores than smaller dealers for these things. Any advice on those units?


Never had good experience with box store stuff... Good question for @Mark Oomkes I know he gets his Echo hand held stuff at Home Depot...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Eye dew?


----------



## Mountain Bob (Nov 12, 2017)

Maybe it's a Montana thing, but here, lots of our Ace Hardware stores(franchises) have an on site mechanic for their equipment. Yes,their prices are a bit higher, but they also sell some good equipment.


----------



## RichardBongIII (Dec 8, 2021)

The local Ace Hardware doesn't even sell snow blowers. I guess I will have to test out the warranty at the local Lowes.


----------



## RichardBongIII (Dec 8, 2021)

Okay I'm confused now after searching the local Lowes and Home Depot websites for equipment. Help me out what is the difference between a two-stage blower and a single stage snow blower? Apartment living was much easier.


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)




----------



## RichardBongIII (Dec 8, 2021)

thx


----------



## RichardBongIII (Dec 8, 2021)

Okay more confusion on my part-- I was expecting to see HP ratings for the engine all I get are displacement ratings. So is there a big difference power between 212cc and 244cc displacement engines?


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

32cc=1 hp roughly, so to answer your question, no


----------



## RichardBongIII (Dec 8, 2021)

thx again


----------



## RichardBongIII (Dec 8, 2021)

I just realized that I need to mow the lawn too. I've got 10acres should I just get a used tractor with a blower on it? Will I need a 4x4 or will a 2wd tractor work?


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

Need pictures of the driveway and yard to answer that.
There is a search function,magnifying glass in the upper right corner.
These topics have been covered throughly.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

RichardBongIII said:


> Okay I'm confused now after searching the local Lowes and Home Depot websites for equipment. Help me out what is the difference between a two-stage blower and a single stage snow blower? Apartment living was much easier.


@Hydromaster


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

RichardBongIII said:


> I just realized that I need to mow the lawn too. I've got 10acres should I just get a used tractor with a blower on it? Will I need a 4x4 or will a 2wd tractor work?


I have a battery operated Craftsman push mower. It works well. You might to invest in a second battery thought.

Edit: I don't use it for snow removal, should have made that clear - lawn cutting only.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

cwren2472 said:


> I have a battery operated Craftsman push mower. It works well. You might to invest in a second battery thought.
> 
> Edit: I don't use it for snow removal, should have made that clear - lawn cutting only.


10 acres with a push mower! Your calves must be HUGE!


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Ajlawn1 said:


> 10 acres with a push mower! Your calves must be HUGE!


It's just like doing 53 acres with 10 skid steers. Power in numbers. You just need a fleet of push mowers.

Work smarter, not harder


----------



## RichardBongIII (Dec 8, 2021)

cwren2472 said:


> It's just like doing 53 acres with 10 skid steers. Power in numbers. You just need a fleet of push mowers.
> 
> Work smarter, not harder


I don't have a fleet of employees to man a fleet of mowers. So, I was thinking a ride on mower thing.


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Ajlawn1 said:


> 10 acres with a push mower! Your calves must be HUGE!


As comfortable as Hey Dudes are you could push mow 10 acres with them


----------



## RichardBongIII (Dec 8, 2021)

Thanks for all the help.


----------



## RichardBongIII (Dec 8, 2021)

According to my Brother-in-Law I should get a Tractor like a Kubota with at least 20hp and 4x4 with a front mounted snow blower and 72 inch mower deck. So, I'm not searching for that stuff. Where the hell do I look online for that stuff any suggestions?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

How did you find plowsite?


----------



## RichardBongIII (Dec 8, 2021)

Literally, by accident. I was searching for snow blower advice and found two sites: Plow site and Snow Plow Forum. So, I thought perhaps people had advice on sites with decent used equipment and so on. Not Ebay or Craig's List where I always wonder if I'm dealing with a reputable source.


----------



## Mountain Bob (Nov 12, 2017)

Google
Microsoft Bing
Yahoo
Baidu
Yandex
DuckDuckGo
Ask.com
Ecosia
Aol.com
Internet Archive


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

RichardBongIII said:


> I was searching for snow blower advice


You just answered your own question.


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

Machinery Pete.com


----------



## RichardBongIII (Dec 8, 2021)

thx


----------



## TwiceStroked (Feb 8, 2010)

RichardBongIII said:


> Okay I'm confused now after searching the local Lowes and Home Depot websites for equipment. Help me out what is the difference between a two-stage blower and a single stage snow blower? Apartment living was much easier.


1 stage


----------



## TwiceStroked (Feb 8, 2010)

cwren2472 said:


> It's just like doing 53 acres with 10 skid steers. Power in numbers. You just need a fleet of push mowers.
> 
> Work smarter, not harder


Or a few gal of glyphosate


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

RichardBongIII said:


> Okay I'm confused now after searching the local Lowes and Home Depot websites for equipment. Help me out what is the difference between a two-stage blower and a single stage snow blower? Apartment living was much easier.


What snowblower did you end up getting and how is it working out in the snow you just got?


----------



## RichardBongIII (Dec 8, 2021)

i went with option b...


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

you let your mom shovel it?


----------



## RichardBongIII (Dec 8, 2021)

do you work for pyschic friends hotline?


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

So what did you get a single stage or a 2stage snowblower?


----------



## RichardBongIII (Dec 8, 2021)

Hydromaster said:


> So what did you get a single stage or a 2stage snowblower?


i didnt get any snowblower to walk behind.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

RichardBongIII said:


> i didnt get any snowblower to walk behind.


That's a non-answer and I didn't say a walk behind snowblower or rider, Nor did I ask


----------



## RichardBongIII (Dec 8, 2021)

Hydromaster said:


> That's a non-answer and I didn't say a walk behind snowblower or rider, Nor did I ask


its a schmidt s3 two stage unit with an ice cutter impeller.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

Did it do a good job of clearing your parents driveway?


----------



## RichardBongIII (Dec 8, 2021)

Hydromaster said:


> Did it do a good job of clearing your parents driveway?


don't know it hasn't arrived from the czech republic-- but the NCUS made short work of the driveway and the Ariens snowblower they have cleared up the rest of the stuff.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

Your parents had an snowblower, have you operated it before? 
is it a 2stage?

i’m just asking because a short time ago you didn’t know the difference between a two stage and a single stage and now…..


----------



## RichardBongIII (Dec 8, 2021)

Hydromaster said:


> Your parents had an snowblower, have you operated it before?
> is it a 2stage?
> 
> i'm just asking because a short time ago you didn't know the difference between a two stage and a single stage and now…..


it's a two stage Ariens. Of course I knew the difference, but sometimes you need a good cover story. Once that was blown it didn't make any sense to continue witih that conversation.


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

RichardBongIII said:


> i went with option b...


There's a morning after pill for snow ?
SnowBgone?


----------



## RichardBongIII (Dec 8, 2021)

option b is always go big.


----------

